# [Solved mostly] ati-drivers 9.8 with 2.6.30

## eccerr0r

I was trying out ati-drivers 9.8 with 2.6.30 kernel, and I got a GPL function violation:

```
  LD [M]  /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-9.8/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/fglrx.o

  Building modules, stage 2.

  MODPOST 1 modules

FATAL: modpost: GPL-incompatible module fglrx.ko uses GPL-only symbol 'lock_acquire'

```

Isn't this combination supposed to work out of the box?  Anyone got this to work?

----------

## loki_val

Do you have LOCK_STAT set? That option was reported on LKML to break fglrx.

----------

## eccerr0r

# CONFIG_LOCK_STAT is not set

hmm... ugh.  Why can't ATI ...

Might have to start mucking with the other locking options...

CONFIG_DEBUG_SPINLOCK=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_LOCK_ALLOC=y

CONFIG_PROVE_LOCKING=y

CONFIG_LOCKDEP=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_LOCKDEP is not set

What thread was this discussed on?  Will have to look on lkml...

----------

## d2_racing

Try that and post the result.

Ati-drivers are more and more complicated nowadays.

----------

## loki_val

It's only if LOCKDEP is defined that EXPORT_SYMBOL_GPL(lock_acquire); happens, otherwise it's a no-op. Press / and enter LOCKDEP in "make menuconfig" to get an overview of where to start.

EDIT: It just struck me that if you need LOCKDEP for something you could just be evil and do:

```
sed -i -e 's:EXPORT_SYMBOL_GPL:EXPORT_SYMBOL:' kernel/lockdep.c
```

But that would be cheating.

----------

## eccerr0r

That's probably it.  I'll have to try that when I get home.

I had lock debugging turned on for a different machine that was freezing in a spinlock (as far as I can tell)... but this machine with the ATI doesn't have the problem so I can probably live without it turned on...

Yeah, it kind of sucks, it's like every release of fglrx/ati-drivers AMD uses yet another gpl-only symbol (or perhaps it's the kernel developers adding more GPL-only symbols?)...  I suppose eventually we won't need fglrx anymore...

at least that's what I hope, else I wouldn't have bought this RadeonHD 3650...

UPDATE: Turning off debug kernel allowed fgrlx to build.  But now, when I try starting X, the screen turns black and the console hangs.  I can still login remotely...

Ugh...

----------

## energyman76b

its the kernel devs turning more and more symbols gpl only.

I hope you did etc-update after updating the driver?

oh and here is my very working kernel config, you might use it to get an idea:

#

# Automatically generated make config: don't edit

# Linux kernel version: 2.6.30.5

# Thu Aug 27 00:18:44 2009

#

CONFIG_64BIT=y

# CONFIG_X86_32 is not set

CONFIG_X86_64=y

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_ARCH_DEFCONFIG="arch/x86/configs/x86_64_defconfig"

CONFIG_GENERIC_TIME=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CMOS_UPDATE=y

CONFIG_CLOCKSOURCE_WATCHDOG=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS_BROADCAST=y

CONFIG_LOCKDEP_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_STACKTRACE_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_LATENCYTOP_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_FAST_CMPXCHG_LOCAL=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IOMAP=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_BUG=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_BUG_RELATIVE_POINTERS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HWEIGHT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_MAY_HAVE_PC_FDC=y

CONFIG_RWSEM_GENERIC_SPINLOCK=y

# CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CPU_IDLE_WAIT=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CALIBRATE_DELAY=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_TIME_VSYSCALL=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CPU_RELAX=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_DEFAULT_IDLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CACHE_LINE_SIZE=y

CONFIG_HAVE_SETUP_PER_CPU_AREA=y

CONFIG_HAVE_DYNAMIC_PER_CPU_AREA=y

CONFIG_HAVE_CPUMASK_OF_CPU_MAP=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HIBERNATION_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUSPEND_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA32=y

CONFIG_ARCH_POPULATES_NODE_MAP=y

CONFIG_AUDIT_ARCH=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_OPTIMIZED_INLINING=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_DEBUG_PAGEALLOC=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS_NO__DO_IRQ=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_PROBE=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_PENDING_IRQ=y

CONFIG_USE_GENERIC_SMP_HELPERS=y

CONFIG_X86_64_SMP=y

CONFIG_X86_HT=y

CONFIG_X86_TRAMPOLINE=y

# CONFIG_KTIME_SCALAR is not set

CONFIG_DEFCONFIG_LIST="/lib/modules/$UNAME_RELEASE/.config"

#

# General setup

#

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_LOCK_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_INIT_ENV_ARG_LIMIT=32

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION="r4"

# CONFIG_LOCALVERSION_AUTO is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_GZIP=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_BZIP2=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_LZMA=y

CONFIG_KERNEL_GZIP=y

# CONFIG_KERNEL_BZIP2 is not set

# CONFIG_KERNEL_LZMA is not set

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE=y

CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE_SYSCTL=y

# CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT is not set

# CONFIG_TASKSTATS is not set

# CONFIG_AUDIT is not set

#

# RCU Subsystem

#

CONFIG_CLASSIC_RCU=y

# CONFIG_TREE_RCU is not set

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_RCU is not set

# CONFIG_TREE_RCU_TRACE is not set

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_RCU_TRACE is not set

# CONFIG_IKCONFIG is not set

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=18

CONFIG_HAVE_UNSTABLE_SCHED_CLOCK=y

# CONFIG_GROUP_SCHED is not set

# CONFIG_CGROUPS is not set

# CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED_V2 is not set

CONFIG_RELAY=y

# CONFIG_NAMESPACES is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD is not set

# CONFIG_CC_OPTIMIZE_FOR_SIZE is not set

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_ANON_INODES=y

CONFIG_EMBEDDED=y

CONFIG_UID16=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL_SYSCALL=y

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

CONFIG_KALLSYMS_EXTRA_PASS=y

# CONFIG_STRIP_ASM_SYMS is not set

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_BUG=y

CONFIG_ELF_CORE=y

CONFIG_PCSPKR_PLATFORM=y

CONFIG_BASE_FULL=y

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

CONFIG_SIGNALFD=y

CONFIG_TIMERFD=y

CONFIG_EVENTFD=y

CONFIG_SHMEM=y

CONFIG_AIO=y

CONFIG_VM_EVENT_COUNTERS=y

CONFIG_PCI_QUIRKS=y

CONFIG_COMPAT_BRK=y

CONFIG_SLAB=y

# CONFIG_SLUB is not set

# CONFIG_SLOB is not set

# CONFIG_PROFILING is not set

CONFIG_TRACEPOINTS=y

# CONFIG_MARKERS is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_OPROFILE=y

# CONFIG_KPROBES is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_EFFICIENT_UNALIGNED_ACCESS=y

CONFIG_HAVE_IOREMAP_PROT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KPROBES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KRETPROBES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_TRACEHOOK=y

CONFIG_HAVE_DMA_API_DEBUG=y

# CONFIG_SLOW_WORK is not set

# CONFIG_HAVE_GENERIC_DMA_COHERENT is not set

CONFIG_SLABINFO=y

CONFIG_RT_MUTEXES=y

CONFIG_BASE_SMALL=0

CONFIG_MODULES=y

# CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_LOAD is not set

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD=y

# CONFIG_MODVERSIONS is not set

# CONFIG_MODULE_SRCVERSION_ALL is not set

CONFIG_STOP_MACHINE=y

CONFIG_BLOCK=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_BSG=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INTEGRITY is not set

CONFIG_BLOCK_COMPAT=y

#

# IO Schedulers

#

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

# CONFIG_IOSCHED_AS is not set

# CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE is not set

CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ=y

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_AS is not set

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_DEADLINE is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_CFQ=y

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_NOOP is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_IOSCHED="cfq"

CONFIG_PREEMPT_NOTIFIERS=y

CONFIG_FREEZER=y

#

# Processor type and features

#

CONFIG_TICK_ONESHOT=y

# CONFIG_NO_HZ is not set

CONFIG_HIGH_RES_TIMERS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS_BUILD=y

CONFIG_SMP=y

# CONFIG_SPARSE_IRQ is not set

# CONFIG_X86_MPPARSE is not set

# CONFIG_X86_EXTENDED_PLATFORM is not set

CONFIG_SCHED_OMIT_FRAME_POINTER=y

# CONFIG_PARAVIRT_GUEST is not set

# CONFIG_MEMTEST is not set

# CONFIG_M386 is not set

# CONFIG_M486 is not set

# CONFIG_M586 is not set

# CONFIG_M586TSC is not set

# CONFIG_M586MMX is not set

# CONFIG_M686 is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMIII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMM is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUM4 is not set

# CONFIG_MK6 is not set

# CONFIG_MK7 is not set

CONFIG_MK8=y

# CONFIG_MCRUSOE is not set

# CONFIG_MEFFICEON is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIPC6 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP3D is not set

# CONFIG_MGEODEGX1 is not set

# CONFIG_MGEODE_LX is not set

# CONFIG_MCYRIXIII is not set

# CONFIG_MVIAC3_2 is not set

# CONFIG_MVIAC7 is not set

# CONFIG_MPSC is not set

# CONFIG_MCORE2 is not set

# CONFIG_GENERIC_CPU is not set

CONFIG_X86_CPU=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_BYTES=64

CONFIG_X86_INTERNODE_CACHE_BYTES=64

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=6

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INTEL_USERCOPY=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG64=y

CONFIG_X86_CMOV=y

CONFIG_X86_MINIMUM_CPU_FAMILY=64

CONFIG_X86_DEBUGCTLMSR=y

CONFIG_PROCESSOR_SELECT=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_INTEL=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_AMD=y

# CONFIG_CPU_SUP_CENTAUR is not set

# CONFIG_X86_DS is not set

CONFIG_HPET_TIMER=y

CONFIG_HPET_EMULATE_RTC=y

CONFIG_DMI=y

CONFIG_GART_IOMMU=y

# CONFIG_CALGARY_IOMMU is not set

# CONFIG_AMD_IOMMU is not set

CONFIG_SWIOTLB=y

CONFIG_IOMMU_HELPER=y

CONFIG_IOMMU_API=y

CONFIG_NR_CPUS=4

# CONFIG_SCHED_SMT is not set

CONFIG_SCHED_MC=y

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_NONE is not set

CONFIG_PREEMPT_VOLUNTARY=y

# CONFIG_PREEMPT is not set

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

# CONFIG_X86_REROUTE_FOR_BROKEN_BOOT_IRQS is not set

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_INTEL=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_AMD=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_THRESHOLD=y

# CONFIG_I8K is not set

# CONFIG_MICROCODE is not set

CONFIG_X86_MSR=y

CONFIG_X86_CPUID=y

CONFIG_X86_CPU_DEBUG=m

CONFIG_ARCH_PHYS_ADDR_T_64BIT=y

CONFIG_DIRECT_GBPAGES=y

# CONFIG_NUMA is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_SPARSEMEM_DEFAULT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SPARSEMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

# CONFIG_FLATMEM_MANUAL is not set

# CONFIG_DISCONTIGMEM_MANUAL is not set

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_MANUAL=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM=y

CONFIG_HAVE_MEMORY_PRESENT=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_EXTREME=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_VMEMMAP_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_VMEMMAP=y

#

# Memory hotplug is currently incompatible with Software Suspend

#

CONFIG_PAGEFLAGS_EXTENDED=y

CONFIG_SPLIT_PTLOCK_CPUS=4

CONFIG_PHYS_ADDR_T_64BIT=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA_FLAG=1

CONFIG_BOUNCE=y

CONFIG_VIRT_TO_BUS=y

CONFIG_UNEVICTABLE_LRU=y

CONFIG_HAVE_MLOCK=y

CONFIG_HAVE_MLOCKED_PAGE_BIT=y

CONFIG_MMU_NOTIFIER=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_MMAP_MIN_ADDR=4096

# CONFIG_X86_CHECK_BIOS_CORRUPTION is not set

CONFIG_X86_RESERVE_LOW_64K=y

CONFIG_MTRR=y

CONFIG_MTRR_SANITIZER=y

CONFIG_MTRR_SANITIZER_ENABLE_DEFAULT=1

CONFIG_MTRR_SANITIZER_SPARE_REG_NR_DEFAULT=1

CONFIG_X86_PAT=y

# CONFIG_EFI is not set

# CONFIG_SECCOMP is not set

# CONFIG_CC_STACKPROTECTOR is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_100 is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_250 is not set

CONFIG_HZ_300=y

# CONFIG_HZ_1000 is not set

CONFIG_HZ=300

CONFIG_SCHED_HRTICK=y

# CONFIG_KEXEC is not set

# CONFIG_CRASH_DUMP is not set

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_START=0x1000000

# CONFIG_RELOCATABLE is not set

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_ALIGN=0x200000

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_CPU=y

CONFIG_COMPAT_VDSO=y

# CONFIG_CMDLINE_BOOL is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_ENABLE_MEMORY_HOTPLUG=y

#

# Power management and ACPI options

#

CONFIG_ARCH_HIBERNATION_HEADER=y

CONFIG_PM=y

CONFIG_PM_DEBUG=y

# CONFIG_PM_VERBOSE is not set

CONFIG_CAN_PM_TRACE=y

CONFIG_PM_TRACE=y

CONFIG_PM_TRACE_RTC=y

CONFIG_PM_SLEEP_SMP=y

CONFIG_PM_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_SUSPEND=y

# CONFIG_PM_TEST_SUSPEND is not set

CONFIG_SUSPEND_FREEZER=y

CONFIG_HIBERNATION=y

CONFIG_PM_STD_PARTITION=""

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSFS_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROC_EVENT=y

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

CONFIG_ACPI_DOCK=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_HOTPLUG_CPU=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

CONFIG_ACPI_CUSTOM_DSDT_FILE=""

# CONFIG_ACPI_CUSTOM_DSDT is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_PCI_SLOT is not set

CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_SBS is not set

#

# CPU Frequency scaling

#

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_TABLE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_POWERSAVE is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_USERSPACE is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_ONDEMAND is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_CONSERVATIVE is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_POWERSAVE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_USERSPACE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_ONDEMAND=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_CONSERVATIVE is not set

#

# CPUFreq processor drivers

#

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ=y

CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K8=y

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO is not set

# CONFIG_X86_P4_CLOCKMOD is not set

#

# shared options

#

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_LIB is not set

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE=y

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE_GOV_LADDER=y

#

# Memory power savings

#

# CONFIG_I7300_IDLE is not set

#

# Bus options (PCI etc.)

#

CONFIG_PCI=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_PCI_MMCONFIG=y

CONFIG_PCI_DOMAINS=y

CONFIG_DMAR=y

CONFIG_DMAR_DEFAULT_ON=y

CONFIG_DMAR_GFX_WA=y

CONFIG_DMAR_FLOPPY_WA=y

# CONFIG_INTR_REMAP is not set

CONFIG_PCIEPORTBUS=y

CONFIG_PCIEAER=y

# CONFIG_PCIEASPM is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_MSI=y

CONFIG_PCI_MSI=y

CONFIG_PCI_LEGACY=y

# CONFIG_PCI_STUB is not set

CONFIG_HT_IRQ=y

# CONFIG_PCI_IOV is not set

CONFIG_ISA_DMA_API=y

CONFIG_K8_NB=y

# CONFIG_PCCARD is not set

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI is not set

#

# Executable file formats / Emulations

#

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_COMPAT_BINFMT_ELF=y

# CONFIG_CORE_DUMP_DEFAULT_ELF_HEADERS is not set

# CONFIG_HAVE_AOUT is not set

CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC=m

CONFIG_IA32_EMULATION=y

CONFIG_IA32_AOUT=m

CONFIG_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_COMPAT_FOR_U64_ALIGNMENT=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_NET=y

#

# Networking options

#

CONFIG_PACKET=y

CONFIG_PACKET_MMAP=y

CONFIG_UNIX=y

CONFIG_XFRM=y

# CONFIG_XFRM_USER is not set

# CONFIG_XFRM_SUB_POLICY is not set

# CONFIG_XFRM_MIGRATE is not set

# CONFIG_XFRM_STATISTICS is not set

CONFIG_NET_KEY=m

# CONFIG_NET_KEY_MIGRATE is not set

CONFIG_INET=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST=y

CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER=y

CONFIG_ASK_IP_FIB_HASH=y

# CONFIG_IP_FIB_TRIE is not set

CONFIG_IP_FIB_HASH=y

# CONFIG_IP_MULTIPLE_TABLES is not set

# CONFIG_IP_ROUTE_MULTIPATH is not set

# CONFIG_IP_ROUTE_VERBOSE is not set

# CONFIG_IP_PNP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPGRE is not set

CONFIG_IP_MROUTE=y

CONFIG_IP_PIMSM_V1=y

CONFIG_IP_PIMSM_V2=y

# CONFIG_ARPD is not set

CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES=y

# CONFIG_INET_AH is not set

# CONFIG_INET_ESP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_IPCOMP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_XFRM_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_INET_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT is not set

# CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_BEET is not set

CONFIG_INET_LRO=y

# CONFIG_INET_DIAG is not set

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_ADVANCED is not set

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_CUBIC=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_TCP_CONG="cubic"

# CONFIG_TCP_MD5SIG is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6 is not set

# CONFIG_NETWORK_SECMARK is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER=y

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER_ADVANCED=y

#

# Core Netfilter Configuration

#

CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK_QUEUE=m

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK_LOG is not set

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK=m

# CONFIG_NF_CT_ACCT is not set

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_MARK=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_EVENTS=y

# CONFIG_NF_CT_PROTO_DCCP is not set

# CONFIG_NF_CT_PROTO_SCTP is not set

# CONFIG_NF_CT_PROTO_UDPLITE is not set

# CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_AMANDA is not set

# CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_FTP is not set

# CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_H323 is not set

# CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_IRC is not set

# CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_NETBIOS_NS is not set

# CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_PPTP is not set

# CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_SANE is not set

# CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_SIP is not set

# CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_TFTP is not set

CONFIG_NF_CT_NETLINK=m

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_TPROXY is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XTABLES=m

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_CLASSIFY is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_CONNMARK=m

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_DSCP is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_HL=m

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_LED is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_MARK is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_NFLOG is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_NFQUEUE is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_NOTRACK is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_RATEEST is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_TRACE is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_TCPMSS is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_TCPOPTSTRIP is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CLUSTER is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_COMMENT is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CONNBYTES is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CONNLIMIT is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CONNMARK=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CONNTRACK=m

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_DCCP is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_DSCP is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_ESP is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_HASHLIMIT is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_HELPER is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_HL=m

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_IPRANGE is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_LENGTH is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_LIMIT is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_MAC=m

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_MARK is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_MULTIPORT is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_OWNER is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_POLICY is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_PKTTYPE is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_QUOTA is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_RATEEST is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_REALM is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_RECENT is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_SCTP is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_STATE is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_STATISTIC is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_STRING is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_TCPMSS is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_TIME is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_U32 is not set

# CONFIG_IP_VS is not set

#

# IP: Netfilter Configuration

#

CONFIG_NF_DEFRAG_IPV4=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_IPV4=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_PROC_COMPAT=y

# CONFIG_IP_NF_QUEUE is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_IPTABLES=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_ADDRTYPE=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_AH=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_ECN=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TTL=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_FILTER=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REJECT=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_LOG=m

# CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ULOG is not set

CONFIG_NF_NAT=m

CONFIG_NF_NAT_NEEDED=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_MASQUERADE=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_NETMAP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REDIRECT=m

CONFIG_NF_NAT_SNMP_BASIC=m

# CONFIG_NF_NAT_FTP is not set

# CONFIG_NF_NAT_IRC is not set

# CONFIG_NF_NAT_TFTP is not set

# CONFIG_NF_NAT_AMANDA is not set

# CONFIG_NF_NAT_PPTP is not set

# CONFIG_NF_NAT_H323 is not set

# CONFIG_NF_NAT_SIP is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_MANGLE=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_CLUSTERIP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ECN=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TTL=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_RAW=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPTABLES=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPFILTER=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARP_MANGLE=m

# CONFIG_IP_DCCP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_SCTP is not set

# CONFIG_TIPC is not set

# CONFIG_ATM is not set

CONFIG_STP=m

CONFIG_GARP=m

# CONFIG_BRIDGE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_DSA is not set

CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q=m

CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q_GVRP=y

# CONFIG_DECNET is not set

CONFIG_LLC=m

# CONFIG_LLC2 is not set

# CONFIG_IPX is not set

# CONFIG_ATALK is not set

# CONFIG_X25 is not set

# CONFIG_LAPB is not set

# CONFIG_ECONET is not set

# CONFIG_WAN_ROUTER is not set

# CONFIG_PHONET is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCHED is not set

# CONFIG_DCB is not set

#

# Network testing

#

# CONFIG_NET_PKTGEN is not set

# CONFIG_NET_DROP_MONITOR is not set

# CONFIG_HAMRADIO is not set

# CONFIG_CAN is not set

# CONFIG_IRDA is not set

CONFIG_BT=m

CONFIG_BT_L2CAP=m

CONFIG_BT_SCO=m

CONFIG_BT_RFCOMM=m

CONFIG_BT_RFCOMM_TTY=y

CONFIG_BT_BNEP=m

CONFIG_BT_BNEP_MC_FILTER=y

CONFIG_BT_BNEP_PROTO_FILTER=y

CONFIG_BT_HIDP=m

#

# Bluetooth device drivers

#

CONFIG_BT_HCIBTUSB=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_H4=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_BCSP=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_LL=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIBCM203X=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIBPA10X=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIBFUSB=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIVHCI=m

# CONFIG_AF_RXRPC is not set

# CONFIG_WIRELESS is not set

# CONFIG_WIMAX is not set

# CONFIG_RFKILL is not set

# CONFIG_NET_9P is not set

#

# Device Drivers

#

#

# Generic Driver Options

#

CONFIG_UEVENT_HELPER_PATH="/sbin/hotplug"

# CONFIG_STANDALONE is not set

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=y

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_IN_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE=""

# CONFIG_SYS_HYPERVISOR is not set

# CONFIG_CONNECTOR is not set

# CONFIG_MTD is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT is not set

CONFIG_PNP=y

# CONFIG_PNP_DEBUG_MESSAGES is not set

#

# Protocols

#

CONFIG_PNPACPI=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_CISS_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DAC960 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UMEM is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_COW_COMMON is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=m

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CRYPTOLOOP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NBD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SX8 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UB is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_COUNT=16

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_SIZE=16384

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_XIP is not set

CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD=m

CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD_BUFFERS=16

# CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD_WCACHE is not set

# CONFIG_ATA_OVER_ETH is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD is not set

CONFIG_MISC_DEVICES=y

# CONFIG_IBM_ASM is not set

# CONFIG_PHANTOM is not set

# CONFIG_SGI_IOC4 is not set

# CONFIG_TIFM_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_ICS932S401 is not set

# CONFIG_ENCLOSURE_SERVICES is not set

# CONFIG_HP_ILO is not set

# CONFIG_ISL29003 is not set

# CONFIG_C2PORT is not set

#

# EEPROM support

#

# CONFIG_EEPROM_AT24 is not set

CONFIG_EEPROM_LEGACY=m

CONFIG_EEPROM_93CX6=m

CONFIG_HAVE_IDE=y

# CONFIG_IDE is not set

#

# SCSI device support

#

# CONFIG_RAID_ATTRS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_DMA=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_TGT is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NETLINK is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS=y

#

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST=m

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR_VENDOR=y

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SCH is not set

#

# Some SCSI devices (e.g. CD jukebox) support multiple LUNs

#

CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SCAN_ASYNC=y

CONFIG_SCSI_WAIT_SCAN=m

#

# SCSI Transports

#

CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_FC_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ISCSI_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_LIBSAS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SRP_ATTRS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_LOWLEVEL=y

# CONFIG_ISCSI_TCP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_3W_XXXX_RAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_3W_9XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ACARD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AACRAID is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX=m

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_CMDS_PER_DEVICE=32

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_RESET_DELAY_MS=5000

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_DEBUG_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_DEBUG_MASK=0

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_REG_PRETTY_PRINT=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC79XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC94XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DPT_I2O is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ADVANSYS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ARCMSR is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_NEWGEN is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_LEGACY is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_SAS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_MPT2SAS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_HPTIOP is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_BUSLOGIC is not set

# CONFIG_LIBFC is not set

# CONFIG_LIBFCOE is not set

# CONFIG_FCOE is not set

# CONFIG_FCOE_FNIC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DMX3191D is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FUTURE_DOMAIN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GDTH is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INITIO is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INIA100 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_MVSAS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_STEX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_2 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPR is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_1280 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA_ISCSI is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LPFC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC395x is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC390T is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SRP is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DH is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_OSD_INITIATOR is not set

CONFIG_ATA=y

# CONFIG_ATA_NONSTANDARD is not set

CONFIG_ATA_ACPI=y

# CONFIG_SATA_PMP is not set

CONFIG_SATA_AHCI=y

# CONFIG_SATA_SIL24 is not set

# CONFIG_ATA_SFF is not set

CONFIG_MD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_MD=y

CONFIG_MD_AUTODETECT=y

# CONFIG_MD_LINEAR is not set

# CONFIG_MD_RAID0 is not set

CONFIG_MD_RAID1=y

# CONFIG_MD_RAID10 is not set

CONFIG_MD_RAID456=y

CONFIG_MD_RAID6_PQ=y

# CONFIG_MD_MULTIPATH is not set

# CONFIG_MD_FAULTY is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DM=y

# CONFIG_DM_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_DM_CRYPT is not set

# CONFIG_DM_SNAPSHOT is not set

# CONFIG_DM_MIRROR is not set

# CONFIG_DM_ZERO is not set

# CONFIG_DM_MULTIPATH is not set

# CONFIG_DM_DELAY is not set

# CONFIG_DM_UEVENT is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION is not set

#

# IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support

#

#

# Enable only one of the two stacks, unless you know what you are doing

#

# CONFIG_FIREWIRE is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394 is not set

# CONFIG_I2O is not set

# CONFIG_MACINTOSH_DRIVERS is not set

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

CONFIG_COMPAT_NET_DEV_OPS=y

# CONFIG_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_BONDING is not set

CONFIG_MACVLAN=m

# CONFIG_EQUALIZER is not set

# CONFIG_TUN is not set

# CONFIG_VETH is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SB1000 is not set

# CONFIG_ARCNET is not set

# CONFIG_PHYLIB is not set

CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET=y

CONFIG_MII=m

# CONFIG_HAPPYMEAL is not set

# CONFIG_SUNGEM is not set

# CONFIG_CASSINI is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_3COM is not set

# CONFIG_ETHOC is not set

# CONFIG_DNET is not set

# CONFIG_NET_TULIP is not set

# CONFIG_HP100 is not set

# CONFIG_IBM_NEW_EMAC_ZMII is not set

# CONFIG_IBM_NEW_EMAC_RGMII is not set

# CONFIG_IBM_NEW_EMAC_TAH is not set

# CONFIG_IBM_NEW_EMAC_EMAC4 is not set

# CONFIG_IBM_NEW_EMAC_NO_FLOW_CTRL is not set

# CONFIG_IBM_NEW_EMAC_MAL_CLR_ICINTSTAT is not set

# CONFIG_IBM_NEW_EMAC_MAL_COMMON_ERR is not set

# CONFIG_NET_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_B44 is not set

# CONFIG_ATL2 is not set

CONFIG_NETDEV_1000=y

# CONFIG_ACENIC is not set

# CONFIG_DL2K is not set

# CONFIG_E1000 is not set

# CONFIG_E1000E is not set

# CONFIG_IP1000 is not set

# CONFIG_IGB is not set

# CONFIG_IGBVF is not set

# CONFIG_NS83820 is not set

# CONFIG_HAMACHI is not set

# CONFIG_YELLOWFIN is not set

CONFIG_R8169=m

CONFIG_R8169_VLAN=y

# CONFIG_SIS190 is not set

# CONFIG_SKGE is not set

# CONFIG_SKY2 is not set

# CONFIG_VIA_VELOCITY is not set

# CONFIG_TIGON3 is not set

# CONFIG_BNX2 is not set

# CONFIG_QLA3XXX is not set

# CONFIG_ATL1 is not set

# CONFIG_ATL1E is not set

# CONFIG_ATL1C is not set

# CONFIG_JME is not set

# CONFIG_NETDEV_10000 is not set

# CONFIG_TR is not set

#

# Wireless LAN

#

# CONFIG_WLAN_PRE80211 is not set

# CONFIG_WLAN_80211 is not set

#

# Enable WiMAX (Networking options) to see the WiMAX drivers

#

#

# USB Network Adapters

#

# CONFIG_USB_CATC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KAWETH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RTL8150 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USBNET is not set

# CONFIG_WAN is not set

# CONFIG_FDDI is not set

# CONFIG_HIPPI is not set

# CONFIG_PPP is not set

# CONFIG_SLIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_FC is not set

# CONFIG_NETCONSOLE is not set

# CONFIG_NETPOLL is not set

# CONFIG_NET_POLL_CONTROLLER is not set

# CONFIG_ISDN is not set

# CONFIG_PHONE is not set

#

# Input device support

#

CONFIG_INPUT=y

CONFIG_INPUT_FF_MEMLESS=y

CONFIG_INPUT_POLLDEV=y

#

# Userland interfaces

#

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1680

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=1050

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVBUG is not set

#

# Input Device Drivers

#

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_SUNKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_LKKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_XTKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_NEWTON is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_STOWAWAY is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=m

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_ALPS is not set

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LOGIPS2PP=y

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_SYNAPTICS is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LIFEBOOK is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_TRACKPOINT is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_ELANTECH is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_TOUCHKIT is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_APPLETOUCH is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_BCM5974 is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_VSXXXAA is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYSTICK is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TABLET is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TOUCHSCREEN is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_MISC is not set

#

# Hardware I/O ports

#

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

CONFIG_SERIO_SERPORT=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_CT82C710 is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_PCIPS2 is not set

CONFIG_SERIO_LIBPS2=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_RAW is not set

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT is not set

#

# Character devices

#

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_CONSOLE_TRANSLATIONS=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_VT_HW_CONSOLE_BINDING=y

# CONFIG_DEVKMEM is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_NONSTANDARD is not set

# CONFIG_NOZOMI is not set

#

# Serial drivers

#

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250 is not set

CONFIG_FIX_EARLYCON_MEM=y

#

# Non-8250 serial port support

#

# CONFIG_SERIAL_JSM is not set

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

# CONFIG_DEVPTS_MULTIPLE_INSTANCES is not set

# CONFIG_LEGACY_PTYS is not set

# CONFIG_IPMI_HANDLER is not set

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM=m

# CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_TIMERIOMEM is not set

# CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_INTEL is not set

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_AMD=m

CONFIG_NVRAM=m

# CONFIG_R3964 is not set

# CONFIG_APPLICOM is not set

# CONFIG_MWAVE is not set

# CONFIG_PC8736x_GPIO is not set

# CONFIG_RAW_DRIVER is not set

CONFIG_HPET=y

CONFIG_HPET_MMAP=y

CONFIG_HANGCHECK_TIMER=m

# CONFIG_TCG_TPM is not set

# CONFIG_TELCLOCK is not set

CONFIG_DEVPORT=y

CONFIG_I2C=m

CONFIG_I2C_BOARDINFO=y

CONFIG_I2C_CHARDEV=m

CONFIG_I2C_HELPER_AUTO=y

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOBIT=m

#

# I2C Hardware Bus support

#

#

# PC SMBus host controller drivers

#

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI1535 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI1563 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI15X3 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_AMD756 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_AMD8111 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_I801 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ISCH is not set

CONFIG_I2C_PIIX4=m

# CONFIG_I2C_NFORCE2 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS5595 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS630 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS96X is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VIAPRO is not set

#

# I2C system bus drivers (mostly embedded / system-on-chip)

#

# CONFIG_I2C_OCORES is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIMTEC is not set

#

# External I2C/SMBus adapter drivers

#

# CONFIG_I2C_PARPORT_LIGHT is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_TAOS_EVM is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_TINY_USB is not set

#

# Graphics adapter I2C/DDC channel drivers

#

# CONFIG_I2C_VOODOO3 is not set

#

# Other I2C/SMBus bus drivers

#

# CONFIG_I2C_PCA_PLATFORM is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_STUB is not set

#

# Miscellaneous I2C Chip support

#

# CONFIG_DS1682 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PCF8574 is not set

# CONFIG_PCF8575 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PCA9539 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX6875 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_TSL2550 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_ALGO is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_BUS is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CHIP is not set

# CONFIG_SPI is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_WANT_OPTIONAL_GPIOLIB=y

# CONFIG_GPIOLIB is not set

# CONFIG_W1 is not set

CONFIG_POWER_SUPPLY=y

# CONFIG_POWER_SUPPLY_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_PDA_POWER is not set

# CONFIG_BATTERY_DS2760 is not set

# CONFIG_BATTERY_BQ27x00 is not set

CONFIG_HWMON=m

CONFIG_HWMON_VID=m

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ABITUGURU is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ABITUGURU3 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_AD7414 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_AD7418 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1021 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1025 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1026 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1029 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1031 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM9240 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADT7462 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADT7470 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADT7473 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADT7475 is not set

CONFIG_SENSORS_K8TEMP=m

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ASB100 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ATK0110 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ATXP1 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_DS1621 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_I5K_AMB is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_F71805F is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_F71882FG is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_F75375S is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_FSCHER is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_FSCPOS is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_FSCHMD is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_G760A is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_GL518SM is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_GL520SM is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_CORETEMP is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_IT87 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM63 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM75 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM77 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM78 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM80 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM83 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM85 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM87 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM90 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM92 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM93 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LTC4215 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LTC4245 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM95241 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX1619 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX6650 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PC87360 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PC87427 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PCF8591 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SIS5595 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_DME1737 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47M1 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47M192 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47B397 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADS7828 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_THMC50 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_VIA686A is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_VT1211 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_VT8231 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83781D is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83791D is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83792D is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83793 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83L785TS is not set

CONFIG_SENSORS_W83L786NG=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_W83627HF=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_W83627EHF=m

# CONFIG_SENSORS_HDAPS is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LIS3LV02D is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_APPLESMC is not set

# CONFIG_HWMON_DEBUG_CHIP is not set

CONFIG_THERMAL=y

# CONFIG_WATCHDOG is not set

CONFIG_SSB_POSSIBLE=y

#

# Sonics Silicon Backplane

#

# CONFIG_SSB is not set

#

# Multifunction device drivers

#

# CONFIG_MFD_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_SM501 is not set

# CONFIG_HTC_PASIC3 is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_TMIO is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_WM8400 is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_WM8350_I2C is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_PCF50633 is not set

# CONFIG_REGULATOR is not set

#

# Multimedia devices

#

#

# Multimedia core support

#

CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L2_COMMON=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_ALLOW_V4L1=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L1_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_DVB_CORE=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_MEDIA=m

#

# Multimedia drivers

#

CONFIG_MEDIA_ATTACH=y

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER=m

# CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_CUSTOMISE is not set

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_SIMPLE=m

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_TDA8290=m

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_TDA9887=m

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_TEA5761=m

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_TEA5767=m

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_MT20XX=m

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_XC2028=m

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_XC5000=m

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_MC44S803=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L2=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L1=m

CONFIG_VIDEOBUF_GEN=m

CONFIG_VIDEOBUF_DMA_SG=m

CONFIG_VIDEOBUF_VMALLOC=m

CONFIG_VIDEOBUF_DVB=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_BTCX=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_IR=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_TVEEPROM=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_TUNER=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_CAPTURE_DRIVERS=y

# CONFIG_VIDEO_ADV_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_FIXED_MINOR_RANGES is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_HELPER_CHIPS_AUTO=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_IR_I2C=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_TVAUDIO=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_TDA7432=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_MSP3400=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA6588=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA711X=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_TVP5150=m

# CONFIG_VIDEO_VIVI is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_BT848=m

# CONFIG_VIDEO_BT848_DVB is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CPIA is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CPIA2 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA5246A is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA5249 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_STRADIS is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_ZORAN is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7134 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_MXB is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_HEXIUM_ORION is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_HEXIUM_GEMINI is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CX88 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CX23885 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_AU0828 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_IVTV is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CX18 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CAFE_CCIC is not set

# CONFIG_SOC_CAMERA is not set

CONFIG_V4L_USB_DRIVERS=y

CONFIG_USB_VIDEO_CLASS=m

CONFIG_USB_VIDEO_CLASS_INPUT_EVDEV=y

# CONFIG_USB_GSPCA is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_PVRUSB2 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_HDPVR is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_EM28XX=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_EM28XX_ALSA=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_EM28XX_DVB=m

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CX231XX is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_USBVISION is not set

# CONFIG_USB_VICAM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IBMCAM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KONICAWC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_QUICKCAM_MESSENGER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ET61X251 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_OVCAMCHIP is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OV511 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SE401 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SN9C102 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STV680 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ZC0301 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PWC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PWC_INPUT_EVDEV is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ZR364XX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STKWEBCAM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_S2255 is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_ADAPTERS is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

CONFIG_DVB_CAPTURE_DRIVERS=y

#

# Supported SAA7146 based PCI Adapters

#

# CONFIG_TTPCI_EEPROM is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_AV7110 is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_BUDGET_CORE is not set

#

# Supported USB Adapters

#

# CONFIG_DVB_USB is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_TTUSB_BUDGET is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_TTUSB_DEC is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_SIANO_SMS1XXX is not set

#

# Supported FlexCopII (B2C2) Adapters

#

# CONFIG_DVB_B2C2_FLEXCOP is not set

#

# Supported BT878 Adapters

#

CONFIG_DVB_BT8XX=m

#

# Supported Pluto2 Adapters

#

# CONFIG_DVB_PLUTO2 is not set

#

# Supported SDMC DM1105 Adapters

#

# CONFIG_DVB_DM1105 is not set

#

# Supported DVB Frontends

#

# CONFIG_DVB_FE_CUSTOMISE is not set

CONFIG_DVB_CX24110=m

CONFIG_DVB_SP887X=m

CONFIG_DVB_NXT6000=m

CONFIG_DVB_MT352=m

CONFIG_DVB_ZL10353=m

CONFIG_DVB_OR51211=m

CONFIG_DVB_LGDT330X=m

# CONFIG_DAB is not set

#

# Graphics support

#

CONFIG_AGP=y

CONFIG_AGP_AMD64=y

CONFIG_AGP_INTEL=y

# CONFIG_AGP_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_VIA is not set

CONFIG_DRM=m

# CONFIG_DRM_TDFX is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_R128 is not set

CONFIG_DRM_RADEON=m

# CONFIG_DRM_I810 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_I830 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_I915 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_MGA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_SAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_VGASTATE is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_OUTPUT_CONTROL is not set

# CONFIG_FB is not set

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_LCD_SUPPORT is not set

#

# Display device support

#

# CONFIG_DISPLAY_SUPPORT is not set

#

# Console display driver support

#

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK=y

CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK_SIZE=64

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_SOUND=m

CONFIG_SOUND_OSS_CORE=y

CONFIG_SND=m

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM=m

CONFIG_SND_HWDEP=m

CONFIG_SND_RAWMIDI=m

CONFIG_SND_JACK=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_DUMMY=m

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS_PLUGINS=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_HRTIMER=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_HRTIMER_DEFAULT=y

# CONFIG_SND_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

CONFIG_SND_SUPPORT_OLD_API=y

CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PROCFS=y

# CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PRINTK is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_SND_VMASTER=y

CONFIG_SND_AC97_CODEC=m

CONFIG_SND_DRIVERS=y

# CONFIG_SND_PCSP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DUMMY is not set

CONFIG_SND_VIRMIDI=m

# CONFIG_SND_MTPAV is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SERIAL_U16550 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MPU401 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AC97_POWER_SAVE is not set

CONFIG_SND_PCI=y

# CONFIG_SND_AD1889 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS300 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS4000 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALI5451 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP_MODEM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8810 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8820 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8830 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AW2 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AZT3328 is not set

CONFIG_SND_BT87X=m

# CONFIG_SND_BT87X_OVERCLOCK is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CA0106 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CMIPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OXYGEN is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4281 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS46XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DARLA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GINA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_LAYLA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DARLA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GINA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_LAYLA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MONA is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIA is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ECHO3G is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGOIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGODJ is not set

CONFIG_SND_INDIGOIOX=m

CONFIG_SND_INDIGODJX=m

CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1=m

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1370 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1371 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1938 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1968 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_FM801 is not set

CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_HWDEP=y

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_RECONFIG is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_INPUT_BEEP is not set

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_REALTEK=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_ANALOG=y

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_SIGMATEL is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_VIA is not set

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_ATIHDMI=y

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_NVHDMI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_INTELHDMI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CONEXANT is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CMEDIA is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_SI3054 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_GENERIC is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_POWER_SAVE is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSPM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HIFIER is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1712 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1724 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0M is not set

# CONFIG_SND_KORG1212 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MAESTRO3 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIXART is not set

# CONFIG_SND_NM256 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_PCXHR is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RIPTIDE is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME32 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME96 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME9652 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SONICVIBES is not set

# CONFIG_SND_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX_MODEM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIRTUOSO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VX222 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_YMFPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SOC is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_PRIME is not set

CONFIG_AC97_BUS=m

CONFIG_HID_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_HID=y

CONFIG_HID_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_HIDRAW=y

#

# USB Input Devices

#

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

# CONFIG_HID_PID is not set

CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV=y

#

# Special HID drivers

#

# CONFIG_HID_A4TECH is not set

# CONFIG_HID_APPLE is not set

# CONFIG_HID_BELKIN is not set

# CONFIG_HID_CHERRY is not set

# CONFIG_HID_CHICONY is not set

# CONFIG_HID_CYPRESS is not set

# CONFIG_DRAGONRISE_FF is not set

# CONFIG_HID_EZKEY is not set

# CONFIG_HID_KYE is not set

# CONFIG_HID_GYRATION is not set

# CONFIG_HID_KENSINGTON is not set

CONFIG_HID_LOGITECH=m

# CONFIG_LOGITECH_FF is not set

# CONFIG_LOGIRUMBLEPAD2_FF is not set

# CONFIG_HID_MICROSOFT is not set

# CONFIG_HID_MONTEREY is not set

# CONFIG_HID_NTRIG is not set

# CONFIG_HID_PANTHERLORD is not set

# CONFIG_HID_PETALYNX is not set

# CONFIG_HID_SAMSUNG is not set

# CONFIG_HID_SONY is not set

# CONFIG_HID_SUNPLUS is not set

# CONFIG_GREENASIA_FF is not set

# CONFIG_HID_TOPSEED is not set

# CONFIG_THRUSTMASTER_FF is not set

# CONFIG_ZEROPLUS_FF is not set

CONFIG_USB_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_EHCI=y

CONFIG_USB=y

# CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_USB_ANNOUNCE_NEW_DEVICES=y

#

# Miscellaneous USB options

#

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

# CONFIG_USB_DEVICE_CLASS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

CONFIG_USB_SUSPEND=y

# CONFIG_USB_OTG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OTG_WHITELIST is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OTG_BLACKLIST_HUB is not set

CONFIG_USB_MON=y

# CONFIG_USB_WUSB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_WUSB_CBAF is not set

#

# USB Host Controller Drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_C67X00_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=m

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_TT_NEWSCHED=y

# CONFIG_USB_OXU210HP_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ISP116X_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ISP1760_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=m

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_BIG_ENDIAN_DESC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_BIG_ENDIAN_MMIO is not set

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_LITTLE_ENDIAN=y

# CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SL811_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_R8A66597_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_WHCI_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HWA_HCD is not set

#

# USB Device Class drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_ACM=m

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=m

# CONFIG_USB_WDM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TMC is not set

#

# NOTE: USB_STORAGE depends on SCSI but BLK_DEV_SD may

#

#

# also be needed; see USB_STORAGE Help for more info

#

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=m

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_USBAT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ALAUDA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ONETOUCH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_KARMA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_CYPRESS_ATACB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LIBUSUAL is not set

#

# USB Imaging devices

#

# CONFIG_USB_MDC800 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK is not set

#

# USB port drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL is not set

#

# USB Miscellaneous drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_EMI62 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EMI26 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ADUTUX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SEVSEG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RIO500 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LEGOTOWER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_BERRY_CHARGE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LED is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CYPRESS_CY7C63 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CYTHERM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IDMOUSE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_FTDI_ELAN is not set

# CONFIG_USB_APPLEDISPLAY is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SISUSBVGA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TRANCEVIBRATOR is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IOWARRIOR is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TEST is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ISIGHTFW is not set

# CONFIG_USB_VST is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET is not set

#

# OTG and related infrastructure

#

# CONFIG_NOP_USB_XCEIV is not set

# CONFIG_UWB is not set

# CONFIG_MMC is not set

# CONFIG_MEMSTICK is not set

CONFIG_NEW_LEDS=y

CONFIG_LEDS_CLASS=y

#

# LED drivers

#

# CONFIG_LEDS_ALIX2 is not set

# CONFIG_LEDS_PCA9532 is not set

# CONFIG_LEDS_LP5521 is not set

# CONFIG_LEDS_CLEVO_MAIL is not set

# CONFIG_LEDS_PCA955X is not set

# CONFIG_LEDS_BD2802 is not set

#

# LED Triggers

#

CONFIG_LEDS_TRIGGERS=y

# CONFIG_LEDS_TRIGGER_TIMER is not set

# CONFIG_LEDS_TRIGGER_HEARTBEAT is not set

# CONFIG_LEDS_TRIGGER_BACKLIGHT is not set

# CONFIG_LEDS_TRIGGER_DEFAULT_ON is not set

#

# iptables trigger is under Netfilter config (LED target)

#

# CONFIG_ACCESSIBILITY is not set

# CONFIG_INFINIBAND is not set

CONFIG_EDAC=y

#

# Reporting subsystems

#

# CONFIG_EDAC_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_EDAC_MM_EDAC=m

# CONFIG_EDAC_E752X is not set

# CONFIG_EDAC_I82975X is not set

# CONFIG_EDAC_I3000 is not set

# CONFIG_EDAC_X38 is not set

# CONFIG_EDAC_I5400 is not set

# CONFIG_EDAC_I5000 is not set

# CONFIG_EDAC_I5100 is not set

CONFIG_RTC_LIB=y

CONFIG_RTC_CLASS=y

# CONFIG_RTC_HCTOSYS is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DEBUG is not set

#

# RTC interfaces

#

CONFIG_RTC_INTF_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_RTC_INTF_PROC=y

CONFIG_RTC_INTF_DEV=y

# CONFIG_RTC_INTF_DEV_UIE_EMUL is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_TEST is not set

#

# I2C RTC drivers

#

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1307 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1374 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1672 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_MAX6900 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_RS5C372 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_ISL1208 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_X1205 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_PCF8563 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_PCF8583 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_M41T80 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_S35390A is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_FM3130 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_RX8581 is not set

#

# SPI RTC drivers

#

#

# Platform RTC drivers

#

CONFIG_RTC_DRV_CMOS=y

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1286 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1511 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1553 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1742 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_STK17TA8 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_M48T86 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_M48T35 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_M48T59 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_BQ4802 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_V3020 is not set

#

# on-CPU RTC drivers

#

# CONFIG_DMADEVICES is not set

# CONFIG_AUXDISPLAY is not set

# CONFIG_UIO is not set

# CONFIG_STAGING is not set

CONFIG_X86_PLATFORM_DEVICES=y

# CONFIG_ASUS_LAPTOP is not set

# CONFIG_THINKPAD_ACPI is not set

# CONFIG_INTEL_MENLOW is not set

# CONFIG_EEEPC_LAPTOP is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_WMI is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_ASUS is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA is not set

#

# Firmware Drivers

#

# CONFIG_EDD is not set

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_MEMMAP=y

# CONFIG_DELL_RBU is not set

# CONFIG_DCDBAS is not set

CONFIG_DMIID=y

# CONFIG_ISCSI_IBFT_FIND is not set

#

# File systems

#

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XATTR is not set

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XIP is not set

# CONFIG_EXT3_FS is not set

# CONFIG_EXT4_FS is not set

CONFIG_REISER4_FS=y

# CONFIG_REISER4_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS=m

# CONFIG_REISERFS_CHECK is not set

# CONFIG_REISERFS_PROC_INFO is not set

# CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_XATTR is not set

# CONFIG_JFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_FS_POSIX_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_XFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_GFS2_FS is not set

# CONFIG_OCFS2_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BTRFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_FILE_LOCKING=y

CONFIG_DNOTIFY=y

CONFIG_INOTIFY=y

CONFIG_INOTIFY_USER=y

# CONFIG_QUOTA is not set

# CONFIG_AUTOFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS is not set

CONFIG_FUSE_FS=m

#

# Caches

#

# CONFIG_FSCACHE is not set

#

# CD-ROM/DVD Filesystems

#

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=m

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

CONFIG_ZISOFS=y

CONFIG_UDF_FS=m

CONFIG_UDF_NLS=y

#

# DOS/FAT/NT Filesystems

#

CONFIG_FAT_FS=m

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=m

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=m

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_CODEPAGE=850

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_IOCHARSET="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NTFS_FS=m

# CONFIG_NTFS_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_NTFS_RW is not set

#

# Pseudo filesystems

#

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_KCORE=y

CONFIG_PROC_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_PROC_PAGE_MONITOR=y

CONFIG_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

# CONFIG_TMPFS_POSIX_ACL is not set

CONFIG_HUGETLBFS=y

CONFIG_HUGETLB_PAGE=y

# CONFIG_CONFIGFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_MISC_FILESYSTEMS is not set

# CONFIG_NETWORK_FILESYSTEMS is not set

#

# Partition Types

#

# CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED is not set

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_NLS=m

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="utf8"

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=m

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_737 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_775 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850=m

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_852 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_855 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_857 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_860 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_861 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_862 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_863 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_864 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_865 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_866 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_869 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_936 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_950 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_932 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_949 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_874 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_8 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1250 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1251 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_ASCII=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=m

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_2 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_3 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_4 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_5 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_6 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_7 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_9 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_13 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_14 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15=m

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_R is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_U is not set

CONFIG_NLS_UTF8=m

# CONFIG_DLM is not set

#

# Kernel hacking

#

CONFIG_TRACE_IRQFLAGS_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_PRINTK_TIME=y

# CONFIG_ENABLE_WARN_DEPRECATED is not set

# CONFIG_ENABLE_MUST_CHECK is not set

CONFIG_FRAME_WARN=2048

CONFIG_MAGIC_SYSRQ=y

CONFIG_UNUSED_SYMBOLS=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_FS=y

# CONFIG_HEADERS_CHECK is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL is not set

CONFIG_STACKTRACE=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_BUGVERBOSE is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_MEMORY_INIT is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_WANT_FRAME_POINTERS=y

# CONFIG_FRAME_POINTER is not set

# CONFIG_RCU_CPU_STALL_DETECTOR is not set

# CONFIG_LATENCYTOP is not set

# CONFIG_SYSCTL_SYSCALL_CHECK is not set

CONFIG_USER_STACKTRACE_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_NOP_TRACER=y

CONFIG_HAVE_FUNCTION_TRACER=y

CONFIG_HAVE_FUNCTION_GRAPH_TRACER=y

CONFIG_HAVE_FUNCTION_TRACE_MCOUNT_TEST=y

CONFIG_HAVE_DYNAMIC_FTRACE=y

CONFIG_HAVE_FTRACE_MCOUNT_RECORD=y

CONFIG_HAVE_FTRACE_SYSCALLS=y

CONFIG_RING_BUFFER=y

CONFIG_TRACING=y

CONFIG_TRACING_SUPPORT=y

#

# Tracers

#

# CONFIG_FUNCTION_TRACER is not set

# CONFIG_IRQSOFF_TRACER is not set

# CONFIG_SYSPROF_TRACER is not set

# CONFIG_SCHED_TRACER is not set

# CONFIG_CONTEXT_SWITCH_TRACER is not set

# CONFIG_EVENT_TRACER is not set

# CONFIG_FTRACE_SYSCALLS is not set

# CONFIG_BOOT_TRACER is not set

# CONFIG_TRACE_BRANCH_PROFILING is not set

# CONFIG_POWER_TRACER is not set

# CONFIG_STACK_TRACER is not set

# CONFIG_KMEMTRACE is not set

# CONFIG_WORKQUEUE_TRACER is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IO_TRACE=y

# CONFIG_FTRACE_STARTUP_TEST is not set

# CONFIG_MMIOTRACE is not set

# CONFIG_PROVIDE_OHCI1394_DMA_INIT is not set

# CONFIG_DYNAMIC_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_DMA_API_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_SAMPLES is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_KGDB=y

# CONFIG_STRICT_DEVMEM is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VERBOSE_BOOTUP is not set

# CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_MMIOTRACE_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_0X80=0

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_0XED=1

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_UDELAY=2

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_NONE=3

# CONFIG_IO_DELAY_0X80 is not set

# CONFIG_IO_DELAY_0XED is not set

# CONFIG_IO_DELAY_UDELAY is not set

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_NONE=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_IO_DELAY_TYPE=3

# CONFIG_OPTIMIZE_INLINING is not set

#

# Security options

#

# CONFIG_KEYS is not set

# CONFIG_SECURITY is not set

# CONFIG_SECURITYFS is not set

CONFIG_SECURITY_FILE_CAPABILITIES=y

# CONFIG_IMA is not set

CONFIG_XOR_BLOCKS=y

CONFIG_ASYNC_CORE=y

CONFIG_ASYNC_MEMCPY=y

CONFIG_ASYNC_XOR=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO=y

#

# Crypto core or helper

#

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_FIPS is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ALGAPI=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ALGAPI2=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AEAD=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AEAD2=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLKCIPHER=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLKCIPHER2=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HASH=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HASH2=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_RNG2=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_PCOMP=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MANAGER=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MANAGER2=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_GF128MUL is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_NULL is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_WORKQUEUE=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CRYPTD is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AUTHENC=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TEST is not set

#

# Authenticated Encryption with Associated Data

#

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CCM is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_GCM is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SEQIV is not set

#

# Block modes

#

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CBC=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CTR is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CTS is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ECB=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_LRW is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_PCBC is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_XTS is not set

#

# Hash modes

#

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HMAC=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_XCBC is not set

#

# Digest

#

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CRC32C=m

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CRC32C_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD4 is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD5=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_MICHAEL_MIC is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_RMD128 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_RMD160 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_RMD256 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_RMD320 is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA1=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA256 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA512 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TGR192 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_WP512 is not set

#

# Ciphers

#

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES_X86_64 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES_NI_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_ANUBIS is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ARC4=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLOWFISH is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAMELLIA is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST5 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST6 is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DES=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_FCRYPT is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_KHAZAD is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SALSA20 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SALSA20_X86_64 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SEED is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SERPENT is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TEA is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH_X86_64 is not set

#

# Compression

#

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEFLATE is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ZLIB=m

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_LZO is not set

#

# Random Number Generation

#

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_ANSI_CPRNG is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HW=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEV_HIFN_795X is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_KVM=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KVM_IRQCHIP=y

CONFIG_VIRTUALIZATION=y

CONFIG_KVM=m

# CONFIG_KVM_INTEL is not set

CONFIG_KVM_AMD=m

# CONFIG_KVM_TRACE is not set

# CONFIG_VIRTIO_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_VIRTIO_BALLOON is not set

CONFIG_BINARY_PRINTF=y

#

# Library routines

#

CONFIG_BITREVERSE=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_FIND_FIRST_BIT=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_FIND_NEXT_BIT=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_FIND_LAST_BIT=y

CONFIG_CRC_CCITT=m

CONFIG_CRC16=m

CONFIG_CRC_T10DIF=y

CONFIG_CRC_ITU_T=m

CONFIG_CRC32=y

CONFIG_CRC7=m

CONFIG_LIBCRC32C=m

CONFIG_ZLIB_INFLATE=y

CONFIG_ZLIB_DEFLATE=y

CONFIG_LZO_COMPRESS=y

CONFIG_LZO_DECOMPRESS=y

CONFIG_HAS_IOMEM=y

CONFIG_HAS_IOPORT=y

CONFIG_HAS_DMA=y

CONFIG_NLATTR=y

----------

## loki_val

I just posted a proposed patch w/ warning message in bug 283301.

----------

## eccerr0r

 *energyman76b wrote:*   

> I hope you did etc-update after updating the driver?
> 
> 

 

 :Embarassed: 

Well, I updated it remotely and at least according to Xorg.0.log, it got further... and it did load my window manager so it seems to be getting further than last time.  Course I can't tell without physically looking at my monitor.  Thanks for the tip.  The last version of fglrx I was using was one that worked with kernel 2.6.22, was one that got blacklisted (driver version 8.593 or something? fglrx 9.4 was it?)  Ancient...

Sheesh.  Can't wait till I no longer need fglrx...

----------

## energyman76b

then, without X running, remove /etc, remerge drivers, retry. Stone old config files can screw up fglrx a lot.

----------

## eccerr0r

After etc-updating all the cruddy files, X11 seems to start fine with 3D support once more, with 2.6.30.  Finally getting off of 2.6.22 on this machine.

Except for not being able to turn on lock debug hooks, looks like this is done, marked as such.  Thanks!

----------

